# Alec Bradley Family Blend Alec Bradley Family Blend VR1 Cigar Review - awesome



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Very good medium bodied cigar. Very smooth with just enough spice to make things interesting. Went well with my morning cup of jo.

Read the full review here: Alec Bradley Family Blend Alec Bradley Family Blend VR1 Cigar Review - awesome


----------



## nova69400 (Mar 3, 2011)

I had one of these the other day, and I was not impressed. I wasn't really put off either. I just thought it was kinda...ok


----------



## friz (Jul 24, 2008)

had one tonight and loved it


----------



## dougdog76861 (Jul 12, 2011)

i will have to put it on my list to try 

thanks


----------

